# Kissing Koolers and Kissing Potion?



## niecypiecy (Jan 31, 2006)

http://search.ebay.com/search/search...s&category  0=

http://search.stores.ebay.com/kissin...sPageNameZWD1S

I broke down and got a couple of the kissing koolers a few weeks ago with my best friend.  They haven't spoiled at all and are just like we remembered them!  The kissing potions however look like they have yellowed so we did not take our chances.


----------



## lovemichelle (Feb 1, 2006)

i've never heard of those.


----------



## michy_mimi (Feb 1, 2006)

I remember those things....Wow you are braver than me.  LOL  Weren't those made in the mid to late 80's?  It is amazing what you can buy on ebay though...I think I saw Crystal Pepsi on there once...


----------



## niecypiecy (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michy_mimi* 
_I remember those things....Wow you are braver than me.  LOL  Weren't those made in the mid to late 80's?  It is amazing what you can buy on ebay though...I think I saw Crystal Pepsi on there once..._

 
I had them in the early 90's so they are not quite that old but they are still pretty old.....I got them for the memory more then anything.....the fact they were still good is just bonus


----------



## michy_mimi (Feb 1, 2006)

Hey I hear ya...lol I surprise myself even of what I buy on ebay!  lol  A bout a year ago I bought a Unico DVD...it was pirated I think but I mean where else are you going to find a mid 80's cartoon that was shown on cable..lol.

BTW  is that a mini schnauzer in you siggy?  It looks just like my puppers.


----------



## niecypiecy (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michy_mimi* 
_Hey I hear ya...lol I surprise myself even of what I buy on ebay!  lol  A bout a year ago I bought a Unico DVD...it was pirated I think but I mean where else are you going to find a mid 80's cartoon that was shown on cable..lol.

BTW  is that a mini schnauzer in you siggy?  It looks just like my puppers.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yep that's my mini schnauzer Riley


----------



## sweetza (Feb 1, 2006)

OMG those totally brought back memories of my childhood!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those were prob my first lip products lol.

I can still remember the smell.


----------



## lovemichelle (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michy_mimi* 
_I remember those things....Wow you are braver than me.  LOL  Weren't those made in the mid to late 80's?  It is amazing what you can buy on ebay though...I think I saw Crystal Pepsi on there once..._

 
I loved Crystal Pepsi!! I wish they would bring it back.. and that holiday pepsi from last year. i didnt see it this year..


----------



## Lolita (Feb 1, 2006)

oh my god! i totally had some of those when i was little. I dont exactly remember what they were like, but i know i had a pink one and a purple one... haha i thought i was too young to get all nostalgic about these things!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 1, 2006)

I loved those when I was little.  They tasted and smelled so good.  I can't believe you found them, and they're still good!


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Feb 4, 2006)

I used to love that kissing potion l/g!!!! It was my favorite. i used to actually think it was some kind of magical lipgloss and all the boys would want to kiss me if I wore it. I was a little boy crazy in my youth!LOL!


----------



## solardame (Feb 4, 2006)

They have Watermelon and Peppermint! Those were my favorite. Damn it's been a long time since I've seen a Kissing Kooler. Wasn't there an icecream flavor? Maybe one just reminded us (sister & I) of icecream.


----------



## giz2000 (Feb 5, 2006)

I think Kissing Potion was around before the mid-80's...I had some in the mid-70's...


----------



## ms.marymac (Feb 6, 2006)

I remember those from the 80's too.  I felt old when I read the description on that listing..."Vintage Kissing Cooler"...haha. 

Now I want to go look for Impulse body sprays!


----------



## ThaHigher (Feb 6, 2006)

*oooh...*

I remember these!!I had some....


----------



## RedBetty (Feb 6, 2006)

that's cool.  I had a couple of the koolers.  I'm sure I had a potion too, but I always hated roller-ball stuff.


----------



## ambidextrous (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 
_I remember those from the 80's too.  I felt old when I read the description on that listing..."Vintage Kissing Cooler"...haha. 

Now I want to go look for Impulse body sprays!_

 

How old are the Impulse Body Sprays? Cause we still have them in Austria... (at least they were there last year, if its not a totally different company anyway)

http://204.110.160.227/eupioti/pictu...nd/Impulse.jpg here's a pic of the brand logo


----------



## giz2000 (Feb 7, 2006)

What about Love's Baby Soft?  Talk about going waaaay back!


----------



## ms.marymac (Feb 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambidextrous* 
_How old are the Impulse Body Sprays? Cause we still have them in Austria... (at least they were there last year, if its not a totally different company anyway)

http://204.110.160.227/eupioti/pictu...nd/Impulse.jpg here's a pic of the brand logo_

 
I remember them from about 84-85.  I think it's the same product, only they changed the look...it used to have a butterfly on it.  I can't believe they are still around, haha!


----------



## niecypiecy (Feb 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 
_I think Kissing Potion was around before the mid-80's...I had some in the mid-70's... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I remember the the kissing koolers coming out around 88-90 - I don't think they were out in the 70's as I was only born in 78 and I remember them being a "new" thing when I was 10ish - Bonne Bell lip smackers were around in the 70's though - as were village lip lickers - the kissing potion I don't know about though


----------



## niecypiecy (Feb 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 
_What about Love's Baby Soft?  Talk about going waaaay back!_

 
they still make that too.....along with exclamation perfume!....ahh memories


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 8, 2006)

Tutti Frutti was my FAVEEEE


----------



## lovejam (Feb 9, 2006)

Haha, oh my god, I remember Kissing Koolers!! I used to have those, because they were the only makeup my mom let me use. I loved those things! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My favorite (and the one I used most) was Peppermint. But, I also had all the other flavors.


----------

